# Pike Island 10-19-18



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hit below the dam last night for a couple hours after work. The water finally started to look decent, about 15 feet and decent clarity. I fished from about 5:30-7:30pm and threw everything I had with me. X-raps, husky jerks, flicker shad, crank baits, grubs, Big Joshys and all I got was a short strike on an X-rap. I threw every color from clown to fire tiger to natural colors like black/silver and white. Really disappointing evening, I figured they would be on the feed after getting used to these cooler temps. Hopefully the rain today won't bring the river way up. Gonna try to get back after them tomorrow morning.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Hit below the dam last night for a couple hours after work. The water finally started to look decent, about 15 feet and decent clarity. I fished from about 5:30-7:30pm and threw everything I had with me. X-raps, husky jerks, flicker shad, crank baits, grubs, Big Joshys and all I got was a short strike on an X-rap. I threw every color from clown to fire tiger to natural colors like black/silver and white. Really disappointing evening, I figured they would be on the feed after getting used to these cooler temps. Hopefully the rain today won't bring the river way up. Gonna try to get back after them tomorrow morning.


Amy new updates?rivers prob blown out I'm guessing...I live an hour and a half away...its that time of year for me to start heading there

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

vib-E said:


> Amy new updates?rivers prob blown out I'm guessing...I live an hour and a half away...its that time of year for me to start heading there
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


The river is about 20' right now and has been above that all week. With three quarters to an inch of rain expected today its projected to go over 26 feet by sunday. With no rain, it might be fishable by mid-week to next weekend. Since I only live 20 minutes away I might go hit a couple high water spots sunday.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

How's pike island look now?a lot of junk?kinda wanna try it timarrow..sat morning before all the rain...I got a 1.5 hr trip if I go...wouldn't be the first wasted trip there fishing around debris.lol


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DirDeeDir (Dec 18, 2015)

How's the water clarity....chocolate milk?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I was there Sunday and the water was right below the pier. The clarity was pretty decent for the water being about 20'. There was some debris in the water but it was very fishable.

Its about 19' right now and stable so it shouldn't be too bad if you want to fish from the pier.


----------

